# GS elk tags on sale



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

GS elk tags went on sale today. Always good just to buy it early. I bought the multi-season for spike units, I'm sure many more will do the same here.

https://secure.utah.gov/hflo/main/serv1/index.html?server=serv1


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Took me 20 minutes of trying to log onto the site this morning before I got in to purchase mine. I bet they sell out in record time this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is always a rush to get them when they first come out, it then tapers off until they sell out a couple of weeks before the season starts.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Got my spike tag. Now hopefully I can find a unicorn!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i got my multi season bull , i bet they go quick since you get a second and third chance if you miss with the arrow hahahahah i am glad. 

Is it just me or did they swap the rifle/muzz around this year? Well i guess it is only for this hunt they did right?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

cdbright said:


> i got my multi season bull , i bet they go quick since you get a second and third chance if you miss with the arrow hahahahah i am glad.
> 
> Is it just me or did they swap the rifle/muzz around this year? Well i guess it is only for this hunt they did right?


No they didnt. You might be thinking of deer? Deer muzzy is before the rifle. Elk muzzy is after rifle. For general season hunts that is.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The site was clogged up pretty good, I just waited an hour and bought it. Now, just gotta make sure I can get in on Thursday to buy a left over archery tag in case I decide to try extended this year. It'll be the only chance at deer I'll get.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I took the plunge and bought my multi season open bull tag this am. 
I stopped by the DWR office to buy it about 10 am. 
Thought there might be a bit of a crowd.......was very surprised. 
I was the only outfit in the parking lot. I walked in and was done in a couple if mins. 

I do know several guys planning on the multi season tags. I think the elk tags will sell out a little sooner this year.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

They get rid of the remaining licenses counter on the site? When you check what licenses are available it no longer gives you a count.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> They get rid of the remaining licenses counter on the site? When you check what licenses are available it no longer gives you a count.


It didn't last year at first either, I think the counter is eventually put in.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

2full said:


> I stopped by the DWR office to buy it about 10 am.
> Thought there might be a bit of a crowd.......was very surprised.
> I was the only outfit in the parking lot. I walked in and was done in a couple if mins.


I would assume that most people buy them online these days.

Hey, look at that....TOTP!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you guys think the multi season elk tags will correlate to having more bulls killed this year...? My instinct says so. Sure sounds fun to hunt all 3 seasons though!!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m not sure if more bulls will get killed or not. The one thing I’m worried about is more bow hunters hunting in (my spot) last year I hunted 8 days and never saw another soul. The year before I saw one other guy. But I’m glad they came up with it this year, because if they hadn’t I would have bought a rifle tag after watching my brother drop a couple sixes back to back. Now I get to give it a go with a bow again this year. Hoping to get it done, but if not it will be nice to be able to go to the rifle if need be.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Bought my any bull tag hoping for the best!!!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I got on around 10:00 this morning just to look at the tags and the site wouldn't let me on.. traffic was too high. 😂


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I'm hoping this new multi-season hunt doesn't create higher foot traffic for my bow hunt.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll pick up my muzzleloader any bull once the control tags go on sale too... I'd rather only make one transaction.
I'm a little nervous about the impact the multi-season permits might have on the muzzleloader hunt... guess only time will tell.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I liked the "our site has reached its capacity" message. That was a new one for me. Seems like they took some steps to prevent the chaos that has taken place in years past. I waited a few minutes as directed and got in when a spot opened up. It was smooth sailing for me after that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Slayer said:


> Do you guys think the multi season elk tags will correlate to having more bulls killed this year...? My instinct says so. Sure sounds fun to hunt all 3 seasons though!!


I think there definitely will be more bulls killed. How many more remains to be seen.

I think that is why the DWR put it in print that they will re-evaluate the impact of this hunt before approving it past this year when they announced this opportunity.

I grabbed myself a multi-season tag this morning the first chance I got. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just bought a multi-season tag for my wife and an archery tag for myself. Th0se combined with our general season archery deer tags and antlerless pronghorn tags on the Dutton should make for a pretty good year!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Any bull tag fur me ... and TOTP


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I just bought a spike tag so I can hunt it at the same time with my cow tag.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Renewed my Combo License and purchased a Multi Season, Spike Elk permit as well.

As for those concerned with increased traffic in "their spot" you better bet your arse there will be increased traffic. I will be hunting archery for the first time this year for Elk and hopefully for Deer as well (pending a successful leftover tag purchase tomorrow). Don't blame me though...blame the people that help determine tag numbers, point creep and over-crowding of the rifle hunts...also blame my piss poor luck in the drawings.

A guy's got to eat!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ray said:


> I'm hoping this new multi-season hunt doesn't create higher foot traffic for my bow hunt.


By " . . . my bow hunt" you really mean ". . the bow hunt (whether GS or LE)" right?!?! And to follow that, by potentially saying, "my spot" you mean "the public land" right?


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

^^^^ Yeah it’s public land and only my spot until someone else finds it or decides to hunt my spot that year. Then I guess it’s our spot... go ahead call my selfish, entitled whatever you like, but it sure was nice while it lasted. See you all up there this year and we’ll see who gets him first! 😏


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Hunttilidrop said:


> &#128527;


WTF is this? Does your keyboard have a stroke sometimes when you post?


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Not sure what that is? There was words before the emoji in my last post. I can see it all just fine...


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

if i was smart i would have picked the spike multi so i could have at least hunted the same area as my deer BUT i tend to like to do things the hard way so i will travel this great state again for separate hunting trips. I think i am going to try south slope this year. I have hunted North slope last 2 years and have been able to call in a big bull during scouting but always get out smarted when the season counts. I feel there is more activity on the south side pushing them around more. 

I did need an excuse to go buy a 50cal muzzle though :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I would assume that most people buy them online these days.
> 
> Hey, look at that....TOTP!


haha yep, 2full just dated himself. He has kids my age, so I already know he is old enough to be my dad!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

And BTW sheepassassin. I’m not a emoji specialist. Which one would you recommend next time?😉😬😂😏😔😁🤣😆🤪🤨😒😞😣😖😤😳🤫😐🤢🙄? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hunttilidrop said:


> And BTW sheepassassin. I'm not a emoji specialist. Which one would you recommend next time?&#128521;&#128556;&#128514;&#128527;&#128532;&#128513;&#129315;&#128518;&#129322;&#129320;&#128530;&#128542;&#128547;&#128534;&#128548;&#128563;&#129323;&#128528;&#129314;&#128580;? Thanks in advance!!!


You are going to have to explain which ones this stuff is.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's hoping I can get through the online crowd to get one of those sought after leftover buck tags in the morning. Wish I trusted any Walmart enough to have a competent person in the sporting section at that time.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is good color country, and sadly also true.........I have kids that work for me that are barely older than my grandkids. Some of their parents worked for me as well. 

I actually had forgot the tags went on sale that day and happen to be driving by the D W R office and it reminded me, so I made a right turn. But, was literally as fast as online with no one there, and 3 people to wait on me. 
Worked out really well.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

When getting in today is a real bitch.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Got my gs any bull tag in the mail and put in vacation at work so it’s official now. See you guys in October! 🙂😃😀😃😁😆😏😎😀😃🙂🙃😄🤣😂😀😃🙂


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pokesmole said:


> Walmart .... competent person


HAhahahhahahahahahah thats some pretty funny stuff right there!

-DallanC


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

do you think they will add the counter soon?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Why worry about a counter? 

You know that they will sell out so if you want one buy it now instead of waiting for them to get under 100 left.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

The counter is up and going right now. There's a little of 6k any bull/multi season tags and 11k spike tags


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

little over*


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Critter said:


> Why worry about a counter?
> 
> You know that they will sell out so if you want one buy it now instead of waiting for them to get under 100 left.


i got mine first day i was so excited :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Anymore with tag sales and the way that the draw are you can not dilly dally around if you want one. Archery deer hunters learned that a few years ago when the units that they could pick up left overs in started all going in the draws. 

I know a couple of hunters that waited way too long a few years ago on the general elk tags and when they went to purchase theirs it was too late. They now buy them as soon as they become available.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I always get my elk tag early. Then I don't piddle around and forget until it's too late. 
I have known several people that have missed getting a tag from procrastination. 
Including a couple of my nephews a year or two ago. 
Same way with the draws. Can always change choices if I want. 
Again, have known several people wait till the site is jammed up the last night and miss out. 
(Including the same nephews) my wife's family are all pretty much that way. Late for everything as well.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

If you buy the multi season tag, are you able to immediately hunt the extended archery after the regular archery season ends and then hit up the rifle and muzzy?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting.
The amount of any bull tag sales surpizes me.

The spike ony sales seems normal.
They wont sell out for a while.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Interesting.
> The amount of any bull tag sales surpizes me.
> The spike ony sales seems normal.
> They wont sell out for a while.


Have you seen numbers for the permits remaining? I'd like to see how it is going too.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes I've seen them.
They are on the DWR licence site now.
Yesterday there was 6k plus anybull permits and 11k÷ spike only remaining.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought the amount of Any Bull tag sales was insane as well. Theres only 5,880 left. That is WAYYYYYYY faster than normal. Spike tags are down to 11,253. My advice. If you want a tag.....buy it now. There may be a lot of Any Bull archery hunters taking away those tags.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Good to see the numbers. They were not there when I looked a few times yesterday.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sheesh!! Only 5k general bull left! This is definitely going to be a record sell-out year. Hopefully crowding isn't just the worst. The area I hunt looked horrible last weekend. Normally I see 2-3 other guys during the bow hunt in the area. This last weekend I saw about 35 cars in the canyon. Still hoping it was some kind of family reunion in a very remote spot and not 200 other guys scouting for any bull.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Packout said:


> Good to see the numbers. They were not there when I looked a few times yesterday.


Where are you seeing these numbers? I cant find them...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Under 4800 Gen bull tags left. 
I'm not going to say a word to my nephew's. 
Any bets on if they miss out or not ????? :mrgreen:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Down to 3800 left. >>O


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Says I can't buy one just because I got a Limited Entry this year...

Ridiculous.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

3575!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Seriously the fastest these have ever gone before.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You have a link to where you are finding the updated numbers?

Are your numbers for the any bull or the spike only as well?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

3500+ is for the any bull. 
The spike hunts show just over 10k left right now.


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> You have a link to where you are finding the updated numbers?
> 
> Are your numbers for the any bull or the spike only as well?


https://secure.utah.gov/hflo/available-licenses.html


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I think you can attribute the 'fast' sell of the anybull permits to the fact hunters are becoming more interested in hunting larger class bulls than spikes.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> I think you can attribute the 'fast' sell of the anybull permits to the fact hunters are becoming more interested in hunting larger class bulls than spikes.


and the "multi hunt" counts against that same number right?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

cdbright said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can attribute the 'fast' sell of the anybull permits to the fact hunters are becoming more interested in hunting larger class bulls than spikes.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> I think you can attribute the 'fast' sell of the anybull permits to the fact hunters are becoming more interested in hunting larger class bulls than spikes.


A lot of it could also be that the procrastinators tried to pick up a any bull tag the last couple of years and they were sold out, so they are buying early now.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Update: 2850 left


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess I should think about getting one sooner than later.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder how many people who bought the multi season anybull tag, don’t realize they can’t hunt spike units during the archery hunt like you can with just the general archery tag?


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Humpy said:


> I wonder how many people who bought the multi season anybull tag, don't realize they can't hunt spike units during the archery hunt like you can with just the general archery tag?


Not true. You can still hunt either on the archery.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Nope, it states in the proclamation under the multi elk information. Specifically states in the table, you can’t hunt both. I was under the impression you could until I read it yesterday when I was bored.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea I agree with humpty, in page 22 it says you can only hunt the area that is on the tag.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Humpy said:


> I wonder how many people who bought the multi season anybull tag, don't realize they can't hunt spike units during the archery hunt like you can with just the general archery tag?


Looking at my any bull multiseason tag, I'm almost positive you can, as it is printed right on there "Archery spike only units : Aug 18- Sept 7, 2018"


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

2731 remaining. This is a fun game.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Mind showing where it says that? All I found was this and to me it looks like you can do both.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like both to me on the archery but only the one on your permit during the other weapon hunts.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Baron83 said:


> Mind showing where it says that? All I found was this and to me it looks like you can do both.


This is copied and pasted from page 22 in the 2018 field regs...

"If you obtain a multi-season permit,
you may hunt during the archery, any legal weapon and muzzleloader seasons, but you must hunt on the type of unit specified on your permit-either spike or any bull-and you must use the appropriate weapon type for the season."

It could go either way, but from reading this it sounds like it's unit specific that's printed on your tag for all 3 seasons


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Call and find out!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Down to 1824 left this morning. 
I wonder if the nephews got theirs yet.........


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

sheepassassin said:


> This is copied and pasted from page 22 in the 2018 field regs...
> 
> "If you obtain a multi-season permit,
> you may hunt during the archery, any legal weapon and muzzleloader seasons, but you must hunt on the type of unit specified on your permit-either spike or any bull-and you must use the appropriate weapon type for the season."
> ...


That wording does appear contradictory to the chart KineKilla posted, and what is written on the tag. To get some clarification, I was in a division office today and asked them about this. They confirmed that you can hunt the any bull units with a multi-season spike tag during archery season only. You can also hunt a spike unit with a multi-season any bull tag during archery season only. I bought a multi-season spike tag and the any bull archery season with dates are listed on the tag.

This also makes sense as GS archery elk tags have always allowed you to hunt either spike or any bull units.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

brisket said:


> I bought a multi-season spike tag and the any bull archery season with dates are listed on the tag.


Woah, I could see that to some fellas hunting the spike archery hunt into the LE only archery dates. Sheesh. They could have done that better.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Bought my multi season elk permit tonight. Watch out stick flippers, I’m joining the party for the first time in years 😂


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

1006 as of tonight. 800 tags gone in 2 days. Decided it was time to buy mine. I bet they are gone by Sunday or early Monday.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don’t understand why people wait? For anyone that knows their plan is to buy the tag, why wait?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I don't understand why people wait? For anyone that knows their plan is to buy the tag, why wait?


Same. I have seen my little brother and my dad get burned by waiting in years past. Thats why I always pretend they will sellout out like leftover deer tags and I buy mine on the morning of day 1 every year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are a lot of fence sitters out there on weather or not to buy a tag or forget it. 

I know some who will put it off not knowing if one of their friends is going to buy one or not. That along with those that don't know if they will get time off of work until the last minute and their friends or relatives that want to go with them if they do get a tag but won't buy a tag if the others don't. 

But then there is always that last minute rush to buy them before they are sold out. I actually think that there are those out there that like the suspense of getting a tag or not at the last minute.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I dunno, people are strange critters at times (no offense Critter::mrgreen. Regardless of whether I draw any tag or not, I always buy combo license and any bull elk tag every year to support financially the DWR and wildlife in general. It's not that much money...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got home from my cabin and can't believe that the any bull tags are gone by the bow hunt. 
Never thought I would see that happen. I'll have to call the nephews and see if they got tags. 

I was surprised at how few bow hunters I saw. Was scarey quiet in our area. Kind of nice. 
Usually there is people running everywhere. 
I had a very enjoyable weekend. Head back up tomorrow for a couple more days.


----------



## Muleyboy22 (Aug 25, 2016)

So, are they gone yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Muleyboy22 said:


> So, are they gone yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was in to the system a few minutes ago and the general/multiseason any bull tags are sold out.

Still nearly 7900 spike tags available.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Any thoughts why they sold out faster this year? Typically it's after Labor Day before the Any Bull tags are gone.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

More people wanted them, or the ones that usually wait and then don't get them decided to purchase them earlier this year. Or perhaps the 3 season tags might of had a effect.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the 3 season tags made em sell faster. All the rifle guys who normally wait decided they might as well hunt archery as well. So they sold by opening weekend of archery.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I doubt that rifle guys went archery, it is more like rifle guys went muzzle loader and muzzle loaders went rifle. 

If you are like me you haven't shot a bow in a number of years but have shot the other two quite a bit. And with them allowing variable power scopes on muzzle loaders it is a no brainier.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Archery is tough, the success rates are low. I’ve hunted GS archery elk for the past 13 years (ish), and I’ve always thought it would be fun to hunt rifle after eating tag soup on the bow hunt. The multi-season tag allows me to do that. I know a few archers that bought them, including myself.

I could be wrong on this, but it seems like most archers have rifles and/or muzzleloaders. But not all rifle hunters have archery gear. So I think there is a healthy market for multi-season tags by archers.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I know of several friends that bowhunt almost exclusively that bought the multi-season tag. I would have done it myself, but haven't been back in Utah long enough to re-establish residency for any of the hunts this year. Nonresident prices were a bit too steep other than my archery deer tag and control cow elk tag.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i thought i would purchase the 3 season tag but when it came down to it, i already have a cow tag. the meat is what i'm after and that gives me two good chances to hunt even without the extended archery season. maybe next year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Critter said:


> I doubt that rifle guys went archery, it is more like rifle guys went muzzle loader and muzzle loaders went rifle.
> 
> If you are like me you haven't shot a bow in a number of years but have shot the other two quite a bit. And with them allowing variable power scopes on muzzle loaders it is a no brainier.


I've always been a rifle hunter and bought not only the multi-season tag but also a bow and equipment to hunt the archery.

I figure that with the draw odds, point creep and crowding being what it is, I have to take advantage of any opportunity I can to get out and possibly fill a tag. Archery allows me to do that and a MS tag allows me to do it without sacrificing my rifle hunts that I enjoy.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Based on the camps I saw opening weekend, I'd say that plenty of guys are hunting the archery season. There were just as many people in the area I hunt last Saturday as there was last season on the opening day of the rifle. And no, not exaggerating, I was blown away. Huge camps with 5-6 rigs in each spot.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I also saw several large camps. Not quite as many as you see on the rifle hunts but still quite a few. 

I also noticed that people are more willing to camp up high, right in the middle of the "hunting" area because it's warmer than it is during the rifle season (s). I actually camped down low in a developed camp ground so I could have a fire at night...that's what I use to cook the majority of my food.

In addition to the hunters many people were seen just out recreating, riding ATV's and/or camping and not hunting. Guess that's what happens in the summer.


----------

